# Well, Here Goes. 74 Ventura GTO



## derricks4 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mods, if I'm a total disgrace just ban me. I picked up a 74 Ventura GTO a few months ago. Reason? My moms first car was a 74 Ventura. 

Long story short...I drove 15 hours to get it. Got there, it was way more rotten then the pictures made it look. It was 10pm at night and dark, my dog and I were exhausted, and I wasn't leaving empty handed. Bought it. 

I brought this wreck home. The good? It runs and drives and has most of the pieces. 

The bad? Everything. 

So...I'm thinking of making it the next badass mad max style car. Maybe force a turbo in? (I'm a cummins guy). Thoughts? I have a 10 year deadline on this project, and a lot of beer, so don't worry. 

What the hell else can I do? I thought about buying a roller and doing this halfway right but couldn't find literally anything. It's apparently either super rare or the government smashed them all? 

Somebody give me some guidance. I'm lost.


----------



## derricks4 (Nov 26, 2016)

Pictures? Here you go. (Yes I have clean quarters for it)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

First glance, that is not a GTO, just a Ventura. Click here to read what the GTO package included: 1974 Pontiac GTO - High Performance Pontiac - Hot Rod Network

The Ventura does share some parts with the Chevy Nova.

This website has a lot of info on the '74 GTO as well as decoding your Vin and Data tag: Main

Keep in mind that the car does not have a full frame. So I would be careful as to what swap you do. You can add a subframe connector to stiffen the car us which is what anyone adding serious HP/Torque does: 4009 - Hotchkis Sub-Frame Connector - Import Replacement Parts

You can also add a roll bar/roll cage to get additional strength. 

You don't have to restore the car or go all out on it. I could be happy with this look myself. Check this '74 Ventura out: Rusty Racer: 1974 Pontiac Ventura

I suggest you learn all you can about your car. Search around to see what parts are available. Then put together a plan as to how/what you want out of the car and what you want it to look like. Then begin your pricing to get an idea of your costs. Then adjust any of the plan as needed once you see your costs - like we all do. Keep in mind that if the car is a Ventura, you will most likely have a lot more invested in the car than what it will be worth when you are finished. But, no big deal when you build a keeper and its what you want.

So, you have options and like many projects, they start out rough and you go from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Yup, not a GTO unless someone swapped the hood and a bunch of other stuff. Good luck with it though!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Derrick, Welcome to the forum! 
The initial area to inspect real well on any leaf spring unibody GM (X-body or F-body) is the front of the leaf spring mounting area & the formed rear frame rails. If these stamped rear frame rails are majorly rotted out from rust, it makes the repair very difficult & costly. Those areas need to be closely inspected. If only minor damage, the rust can be cut out & the frame rail reinforced, treated, patches formed & welded back up. Much more extensive rust in this area, the process to correctly frame rails is often beyond the skill level of many home restorers & quite a few shops. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I just ran across this add on craigslist for a 1974 thought you might want to take a look. Good luck with your project.
1974 Pontiac Ventura/ GTO project


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, I'd highly recommend a good parts car, something like the one linked. Can save lots of time & $$ by having the parts, instead of having to search for 'em.

I had a '74 Vent bracket racer. A friend wanted to buy it, to put it back on the street. But, it didn't have a VIN tag. So, I tried to find a good '74 parts car, with a VIN tag. No luck. So, if you are serious about this build, I'd seriously consider buying the car linked. Sounds like you might be able to get lots of extra parts, and for a reasonable price. Might wind up with some left over stuff you can sell, to reduce the total cost of your project. 

I like the looks of the '73 & '74 Ventura. Some don't like the big bumpers. But, as you know, the earlier bumpers will work. My Vent also had an earlier Nova bumper. One thing I like about 'em is the 8.5" rear end. These can be built to work behind lots of power. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...X&ved=0ahUKEwjGkIbluN3QAhVHPrwKHVHnArYQsAQIGQ


----------

